# Livery yards South Bath / West Wilts / NE Somerset



## Eeconyn (18 January 2017)

Hello!

I might be relocating to the area just south of Bath and I'm trying to scope out livery yards and prices for the area.

I'm based in Oxfordshire at the moment with my mare, paying £30/wk for grass and occasional top-up hay in summer, and £45/wk for 'light' full livery in winter, everything included bar farrier.

I'm interested in finding out about relaxed, friendly yards in the area who could potentially provide:
- Assisted DIY/Part livery: a morning check, evening duties on the odd day and holiday cover. 24/7 grazing in summer, ideally with winter turnout as well. The more extras (hay, feed, etc.) included in the costs the better.
- No fancy facilities needed, just good hacking countryside, a school with a couple of jumps and a lockable tack room.
- Close proximity to local-level competitions or 'days out' would be a bonus.

Please post if you know of anywhere - or even just to let me know what's around in the area horse-wise and rough prices 

TIA x


----------



## alice1234 (2 February 2017)

I've heard good things about Beech Tree farm, in marksbury. They have a good sized outdoor arena with jumps and I think charge £35 a week for DIY but may be wrong, have only heard about it from friends but would be worth ringing them x


----------

